# Annoying Guitar Pro 5 problem (for Mac)



## Metalus (Apr 27, 2010)

Sup guys,

Whenever I export midi out of guitar pro, theres an entire section of the song missing. It exports to a certain point and then...nothing. Any one else have this similar problem? I tried exporting several times, restarting my comp and all that to no avail


----------



## alexmurphy (Apr 28, 2010)

what OS are you using with mac, and what version of GP5 do you have?

What I do know is that gp5 has SEVERAL problems working with Snow Leopard. Most of the time it does not even for users, but if it does, i would imagine much more problems would occour. This could be your fix if you are on snow leopard. 



some guy from macrumors said:


> I downloaded the latest from the customer area, but it's still 5.3 not 5.3.1.
> 
> Edit:
> OK, I took a guess and got lucky. If you use their link in the customer area it reads:
> ...



if you are on an older os than snow leopard, i dont know what to tell you, other than to make sure that you are running the latest version of gp5. I would strongly recommend upgrading to Gp6. It's a little hard to get used to, and still in its early stages (glitchy) but its the newest and they are no longer doing anything to fix gp5 problems.


----------



## Metalus (Apr 29, 2010)

Im using 10.5.8 leopard and im running version gp5.3b1

Is the b a beta version? If so, should i downgrade to just regular 5.3?


----------



## Tom MAF (Apr 29, 2010)

How about getting guitar pro 6? 
Yes I know it is amazing that it's finally out!!!
I bought and downloaded it last night 

(Edit: Didn't read the above comment thoroughly enough :S)


----------



## alexmurphy (Apr 29, 2010)

Metalus said:


> Im using 10.5.8 leopard and im running version gp5.3b1
> 
> Is the b a beta version? If so, should i downgrade to just regular 5.3?



you could try downgrading, im not sure if that would help or not, i dont have experience there. 



Tom MAF said:


> How about getting guitar pro 6?
> Yes I know it is amazing that it's finally out!!!
> I bought and downloaded it last night
> 
> (Edit: Didn't read the above comment thoroughly enough :S)



hes probably right. go for gp6


----------



## Metalus (Apr 29, 2010)

Tom MAF said:


> How about getting guitar pro 6?
> Yes I know it is amazing that it's finally out!!!
> I bought and downloaded it last night
> 
> (Edit: Didn't read the above comment thoroughly enough :S)



I will eventually 



alexmurphy said:


> you could try downgrading, im not sure if that would help or not, i dont have experience there.
> 
> 
> 
> hes probably right. go for gp6



I fixed the problem. I downloaded TuxGuitar and exported the file thru it and works awesome now


----------

